# Copy of a letter to petsmart



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Copy of a letter I'm sending to the local manager and Petsmart corporate
"To whom it may concern:
I was in Petsmart in Kalispell at about 2:50 pm on Sunday, November 23, 2014. My standard poodle Seamus was on a harness and leash. 
We were walking up and down the aisles when I caught sight of an unleashed dog, following along behind his owner. I moved Seamus 2 aisles over and we were walking there. 
A few moments later the same dog, sans owner, came stalking around the corner and confronted Seamus. I wasn’t concerned at first, but the dog ran up to Seamus, got in his face and started biting and snarling. I yelled for the owner when the dog came around the corner, and really started yelling for him when he attacked Seamus. 
It was mainly a bunch of noise, no blood.. Anytime a dog is attacked by another dog, physical harm or not, it tells the attacked dog that other dogs are not too be trusted.
This is NOT the message I want to send my dogs.
HOWEVER. And I want to emphasize this. I had Seamus with me. I have another dog, her name is Teaghan . Teaghan is distrustful and scared of other dogs; had this happened to Teaghan there is no telling what the repercussions to her psyche would have been. 
Fortunately, it was Seamus. Had it been Teaghan, I would be speaking to an attorney about the issue.
I have tried so hard to get my dogs socialized; a pet store is the last place I would expect to have to be concerned about an out of control off-leash dog."

-Hopefully, that will get through to someone that it is IMPERATIVE that employees make sure dogs are leashed when they come in! The guy looked like a crusty cowboy type, the "my dog will follow me, I don't need to steenkin leash"..., that would have been right before he came around the corner, sans owner, and attacked Seamus. 
-BTW, he was still in the store when I was making a verbal complaint, he left bending over, hanging onto the dogs collar. He obviously didn't have a leash with him. He didn't say a word to me, nothing like "sorry"
-The mistake that I made was not leaving when I saw the offleash dog. I shouldn't have just moved over a couple of aisles. I should have left and come back and contacted the manager. 
-Petsmart is a new store here in Kalispell. I've been in there 3 times with Seamus. I don't plan on going back. If my dog has a 33% chance of being attacked every time he's in Petsmart, that's not a place I want to go.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. I know that Petsmart's policy is that all dogs be leased, even if they are carried or in a cart. Sometimes the dtore associates just arent paying attention like that should. I am very sorry that happened to Seamus.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I hate ignorant dog owners. I usually hear "(insert name) is friendly with other dogs"....how do you know my dog is? In this instance, what if this dog went up to a dog that wasn't friendly with another dog in their face? Update us please.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened to your dog! My boxer wouldn't have taken this dog's attack lightly...He's good unless the other dog shows aggression.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Yep, if it had been Teaghan, there would have been blood. I'll keep you posted on what I hear from Petsmart.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

NutroGeoff said:


> Oh wow. I know that Petsmart's policy is that all dogs be leased, even if they are carried or in a cart. Sometimes the dtore associates just arent paying attention like that should. I am very sorry that happened to Seamus.


Yes, leashed is their policy. But it's unacceptable to me that associates aren't paying attention. I mean, that's a pretty major damn policy! I am f.....ing DONE with Petsmart!!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, it is completely unacceptable. It's a simple policy to follow and if the customer doesn't have a leash it's a simple fix, considering that they sell collars and leashes.


----------

